# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Ways to improve the colour of my betta splendens

## specky7

Hey everyone..does anyone of you know how to improve the colour of betta splendens

----------


## DazzleDiscus

uh... you can always feed them the red dye #40 that is in some of the betta food... Yuck! 
For my bettas, feeding them live food and keeping their water clean keeps their colors bright. feeding freeze-died shrimp supposably enhances the red coloration. As always, a healthy, happy, confident fish will show brighter colors than a scared, sickly fish will. Placing a mirror near a part of their tank could give them more confidence so that they will strut their stuff. Don't leave the mirror there for a long period of time, I usually keep the mirror there for less than five minutes. I've heard that you can keep betta tanks side-by-side, but of course each fish will react differently so that may cause stress for some fish. I'm assuming your fish isn't white- in that case- good luck!  :Razz:  
Hope that helps!

----------


## joopsg

keep them with black water or ketapang leaves.

----------


## DazzleDiscus

ah yes- forgot about ketapang leaves! They are said to be the best thing for bettas- I have never tried them as the LFS have no clue what they are...

----------

